# Lost Speargun



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Lost my 48 Biller about a mile NE of the Paradise Hole today. The shock cord came undone when I was wrestling with a snapper somehow (been just fine for a year beforehand), so it went up and away and I guess is still floating out there somewhere.

It sure would have been nice to have a big stick to poke the grey suits with on the ascent; two (one 7' and one 5') followed me up from 80' to 30', closing their circle the entire time.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

that suck's. sure you hated not having a gun on the way up with the 2 sharkies


----------

